
Show HN: iOS App for IKEA Click and Collect Availability - spy888
https://apps.apple.com/app/id1517900726
======
spy888
Thanks to everyone who uses our web app at
[https://clickcollect.info](https://clickcollect.info)

We just launched our iOS apps for your iPhone and iPad. You can get real time
mobile notifications when your local IKEA Click and Collect has open windows
for you to check out.

Check it out here
[https://apps.apple.com/app/id1517900726](https://apps.apple.com/app/id1517900726)

------
spy888
We are now #3 in the Apple App Store Shopping category. Thanks again to
everyone who has given us great feedback over the past few days.

